# 2001 Yamaha 40 2 stroke oil ratio?



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

What is the oil ratio for a 2001 40 hp Yamaha 2 stroke that is premixed? Recently purchased a 145 Scout Sportsman and I believe the PO said the mixture was 50:1.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe this is the correct manual: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/service/manuals/1/lit-18626-06-58_1385.pdf

Ratio looks to be 50:1 in the book


----------

